# Dubai Singers



## minimal (Jul 26, 2011)

My fiance is a 26 yr old singer/actress back in the UK and will be looking for some gigs in the next few months in Dubai (due to relocation)!

She currently does 50/60s covers (recently played Connie Francis in a musical), plus latino with an acoustic guitarist.

She's looking for:

A) Decent musicians to duo with (stuff to suit restaurants and hotels etc)
B) Hotel / Venue / Entertainment contacts (and agencies)
C) Any tips / advice on the industry in Dubai, best ways to approach venues etc.

She gets gigs very easily in the UK but has built up lots of solid contacts over the years (she's been gigging from 16), but she now has to start a fresh, so any advice would be awesome.

Cheers

Al!


----------



## TandA (Jun 24, 2012)

Speak to The Fridge in Al Quoz. Great venue and promotors too (UK owned).

The Fridge Dubai - Music management, bookings & corporate events.

The Fridge, PO Box 71373, Dubai, United Arab Emirates
+971 4 3477793
+971 4 3477792
[email protected]


----------



## minimal (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the contact TandA, really appreciate it... :eyebrows:


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

minimal said:


> My fiance is a 26 yr old singer/actress back in the UK and will be looking for some gigs in the next few months in Dubai (due to relocation)!
> 
> She's looking for:
> 
> ...


Hello minimal,

You may find these recruitment websites of use:

•	monstergulf.com
•	http://www.gulftalent.com
•	Jobs in the Gulf and the Middle East | Dubai Jobs, UAE Jobs, Saudi Jobs, Qatar Jobs | Bayt.com

Good luck!


----------



## minimal (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Guys

Here is a video of my Fiance in action - should give you the idea!

"Why Don't You Do Right" performed by Hayley Di Rito - YouTube

There are a few more on Youtube too!


----------



## minimal (Jul 26, 2011)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello minimal,
> 
> You may find these recruitment websites of use:
> 
> ...


Thanks nikki! :clap2:


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I just glanced at this and thought it said swingers!


----------

